# Help me on a Java Project



## redhat (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi Friends,

I am a class 10 student studying computers...
I have to create a project in Java for my final marks
Since I have done only the basics, I need help from you'll on deciding upon a topic for a good project...

I know nested looping and arrays pretty well, am able to cope easily with file-handling, (just basic reading n writing) and also in error handling

Please friends, help me zero in upon a good topic for my project!!!

Also, I have 1 programming problem...
I created the required main thread in one of the programs and from within it called a method named "display"

now, this method, display contains d statement "throws IOException" in its function header
I am recieving a compile time error: "unreported exception java.io.IOException; must be caught or declared to be thrown"

please help me guys !!!


----------



## RCuber (Aug 24, 2007)

For projects check www.SourceForge.net .


----------



## busyanuj (Aug 25, 2007)

redhat said:
			
		

> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am a class 10 student studying computers...
> I have to create a project in Java for my final marks
> ...



firstly, you can make many simple projects such as library management or employee payroll system etc

secondly, i'm not too sure whether you are good at error handling. 

you forgot to put your code in
try {

}
catch/throws

we call them the try-catch blocks

you need to catch/throw the possible exceptions depending on your code


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 25, 2007)

This might help you
*www.java.happycodings.com/index.html


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 25, 2007)

i should either do this :

_public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException_

or .. 

_public static void main(String[] args){
try{  .....   }
catch(Exception e){ ...... }  // Or u can use "Throwable e"
finally{ ..... }
}_


----------



## nikhil ramteke (Sep 11, 2007)

for a small project refer
www.programmersheaven.com

and for big project refer
www.projectconnection.com
www.it.okstate.edu/it projects
www.elance.com
www.codeproject.com

and lot more............search in gooooooooooooogle


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 28, 2007)

project in core java or j2ee?


----------



## Garbage (Nov 1, 2007)

nikhil ramteke said:
			
		

> for a small project refer
> www.programmersheaven.com
> 
> and for big project refer
> ...


Thanks for the links bro....


----------

